# Black Patch on tail?



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Earlier today I was brushing my boy and noticed a black patch half way down his tail, about the size of a 20p maybe a bit bigger. It is rough in texture, almost like the skin has gone black and scaly/dry... It isn't a scab or bump it is a discolouration of the skin it seems. Is there a reason why this would suddenly happen? He is 8. I de fleaed him approx a fortnight ago. He does have a Piriton sometimes for grass allergy. Never noticed anything like this on him before. It doesn't seem to be bothering him at all, he is totally fine in himself but has been a bit on/off his food of late. Whether that is connected I don't know. I think it would be best to get in contact with a vet tomorrow morning to ask for further advice.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Probably wise to get it checked out just in case especially due to his age and the skin is black, they do however have a scent gland on the outside of their tails around the size, you describe and they can sometimes overproduce and go crusty and scaly, almost like cradlecap that you can get on human babies heads.


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Thank you SDH. Am concerned now :sosp: Shall enquire at the vets tomorrow and try and get some pictures to post here


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

When I got Annie 3 years ago from wales rescue, she was is a terrible state.
She had a mark (bit longer than a 20 p piece) half way down her tail. I thought it was a trauma/burn graze mark. Sort of black, scaly sparse hair. She still has it, no problems. Last year I noticed a similar mark on Phoebes tail??? A few weeks ago I noticed there is one on Kittys also!!! (they are all cavaliers) I have never asked the vets, but very strange!


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Sounds exactly like what my boy has Rose. Black skin, looks scaly, feels rough to touch and yes more longer than rounder really in shape. It is interesting to hear a few of your dogs has developed it with seeming no issues. I hope this is nothing of concern also.


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Can't offer any advice but just want to say that I hope his tail heals up quickly, try not to worry, I know it's hard but most of the time it's nothing serious.

Keep us updated on what the vet says


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Jackie99 said:


> Thank you SDH. Am concerned now :sosp: Shall enquire at the vets tomorrow and try and get some pictures to post here


Dont panic too much at the moment it could just be the tail gland from what you say, They can overproduce and get crusty and scaly they often feel a little greasy in the area too. My Samoyed who I had, had it. They just gave me some wash and I had to put cream on it, he could just have some hyper pigmentation
(darkening of the skin in the area too). Ive just said get it checked out because they can get infected sometimes if it is that and also being an older dog its always wise to check out any lumps bumps and changes in the skin just in case.


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Thank you very much for the info.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Jackie99 said:


> Thank you very much for the info.


Your very welcome, hope it isnt anything to worry about, keep us updated and let us know how he is doing xx


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

any update?


----------

